# Kawasaki Mule



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, a little over two years ago the hubs convinced me the Kawasaki was the best choice for a little all terrain vehicle. 

Guess where it is. Nope, it's not in the garage. Nope, I don't have it out using it.

It's somewhere having all of the rust flushed from the fuel system. It was bought brand spanking new, is two years old and has 15 hours on it. 

Seems these units have an issue with gas tanks rusting and fowling the the fuel lines, filters, carburetors. So far it appears Kawasaki is doing nothing to mitigate the problem.

Next we can discuss the Lawn Ornament. The zero turn Kubota mower my husband talked me in to.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Our Kubota tractor still runs... It is a 74 I think.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

robin416 said:


> So, a little over two years ago the hubs convinced me the Kawasaki was the best choice for a little all terrain vehicle.
> 
> Guess where it is. Nope, it's not in the garage. Nope, I don't have it out using it.
> 
> ...


That's horrible, I thought Kawi made better products than that!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Alaskan said:


> Our Kubota tractor still runs... It is a 74 I think.


Loved my Kubota tractor, this zero turn?

It had something like five hours on it, it would turn over but refused to start. It was taken an hour away from home, hours later the thing started. With no explanation as to why but then so many parts were changed it's hard to say what the right answer was.

Fast forward a couple of months, same thing. Cranks but won't start.

This time it went to another dealer. They had it for about a month, they did get it started by throwing stuff at it. None of which would explain the no start condition. I got a call saying they were bringing it home.

I asked what they did, well we replaced all of these parts, jiggled this, jiggled that. Again, none of them had a darned thing to do with a no start.

I said no, you are not bringing it home. You did not replace anything that had to do with the problem so keep it or bring me another one.

Got a call two weeks later, we found it. It was the choke. Duh, why was that not investigated to start with? Since then it's been fine but it still has the name of Lawn Ornament.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

casportpony said:


> That's horrible, I thought Kawi made better products than that!


My husband based his experience using them on the job sites. More dependable than the Kubotas they used too. Thing is, they didn't have to do maintenance so this issue with gas tanks never came up.

But a search the other night had quite a few people complaining about the rust in gas tanks fowling their fuel systems.

If I didn't have an issue with my 20 year old truck that tells you how low the quality is of the steel they're using in the construction of these tanks.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

As you are finding out, lack of use is most of the time worse on the longevity and reliability of equipment than overuse...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wondered that myself but I found out that doesn't seem to have anything to do with the gas tank issue. Others had far heavier use but ended up with the problem.

Hubs said the tank was too low. Uh, no it wasn't, it was as full as it could possibly get.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Robin, I have the same scenario. A few months ago I traded a Kawasaki mule for 18 months of horse boarding. 2 years ago I had to have it. I needed something for chicken feed. Then hubby got me a carport for the Mule. Then I was storing the feed in cans in there. I could back my pick up right up to the cans and unload. So the mule sat there for 2 years with sporatic use. It had about 10 hours on it. 

The place I have the horse had a mule that died on them about 6 months ago. So it was a good trade. They got a like-new mule and I got 18 months of pasture board.

Mine only had one problem. About a year or more ago, it kept stalling and hard to start. Turned out to be the "timing" was too slow. Then it ran fine.


----------

